# Seeking attention or proclaiming the Gospel?



## Zimon (Jan 22, 2011)

This is something I was thinking about for a long time. Before my heart got opened due to the grace of God, I seeked the glory and admiration of the World through some meaningless religious practices (crosses, religious symbols, superficial behaviour, prayers and speeches).
I thank God that he lead me out of this and I understood what true faith is like. But I got in some kind of dilemma: Where is the border between proclaiming the Gospel and seeking the fame of the world?

For example: Recently, I saw a strange couple on the street: the woman wore a very long dress (so that you could not even see her feet) and some kind of white headscarf. The dressing looked nearly a bit medieval. The guy was dressed in white t-shirt and white trousers and had a cross-pendant. Probably some very strange sort of baptists, I thought (We do not have much baptists here).

I wondered if what they do was good or not. On the one hand, they proclaim their faith somehow. They show that they hold to their beliefs even if people look very strange at them (and people *did *as far as I noticed). They really do what they believe is right. 
But on the other hand, it might be superficial as well. If you dress in such a way, you get the attention of the people. It makes you a person of interest. It shows that you are religious.

What is right? Jesus commands us to do not act like the heathens and pharisees, who seek the glory of the world by their religious practices, but on the other hand, we are commanded to follow the law in all situations and to proclaim the gospel wherever we are.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, some believers, in the name of modesty and humility, ironically end up drawing attention to themselves- I don't want unbelievers to draw false conclusions from believers dressing oddly (i.e. if you become a Christian, you have to dress like the Amish from the 1800's or Christianity is all about what you wear). Yes, modesty is a scriptural- but sticking out like a sore thumb is not the primary way to evangelize and to show that one has a vibrant and active relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ. 

Wikipedia has an interesting piece about Puritan fashion:

"Contrary to popular belief, most Puritans and Calvinists did not wear black for everyday, especially in England, Scotland, and colonial America. Black dye was expensive and faded quickly, and black clothing was reserved for the most formal occasions (including having one's portrait painted), for elders in a community, and for those of higher rank. Richer puritans, like their Dutch Calvinist contemporaries, probably did wear it often, but in silk, often patterned. More typical colours for most were brown, murrey (mulberry, a brownish-maroon), dull greens, and tawny colours. Wool and linen were preferred over silks and satins, though Puritan women of rank wore modest amounts of lace and embroidery as appropriate to their station... William Perkins wrote "...that apparel is necessary for Scholar, the Tradesman, the Countryman, the Gentleman; which serveth not only to defend their bodies from cold, but which belongs also to the place, degree, calling, and condition of them all" (Cases of Conscience, 1616)."

I am of the persuasion of Hudson Taylor, the English missionary, who when he went to China, became all things to all men so that he could save some by dressing like the Chinese.


----------



## Zimon (Jan 22, 2011)

> I am of the persuasion of Hudson Taylor, the English missionary, who when he went to China, became all things to all men so that he could save some by dressing like the Chinese.



But would you do this as well if the dressing is against your belief? Would you even dress very "explicit" (for example very much skin shown, feminine clothes,...) if you go in some country to be able to preach the gospel better? Or would you stick to your old dressing (although people look at you very strangely and it seems like you want their interest)?

And what about prayer? Paul commands us to pray wherever we are... So is it good to pray if you are surrounded by unbelievers or is this superficial and wrong? It goes so far that I even feel bad when talking about faith at all because I somehow have the impression that everything I say is soiled by my own selfish intentions and therefore blasphemy.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Jan 22, 2011)

Zimon said:


> > I am of the persuasion of Hudson Taylor, the English missionary, who when he went to China, became all things to all men so that he could save some by dressing like the Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would not dress in a way that is blatantly immodest (like walking around with just a speedo) or that goes against my conscience. Clothing does not commend us to God, however, if there is nothing inherently sinful in the traditional garb of a culture, then by all means, if a person thinks they will be better received, then wear their clothing. As an American, I dress, in the usual dress of my culture (khakis, button shirt/sweater) like most middle class men around me because I believe most people will feel more comfortable around me rather than wearing a black cloak with a top hat (which is not inherently wrong) which will seem weird to them and may repel them.

Jesus taught us to pray, but not as the hypocrites who love to be seen by men and to be seen as very pious- but rather to pray in the closet. Now, that does not mean we cannot pray in a public restaurant, but at the same time, we don't need to make a spectacle of it either- a short simply "Thank you Lord for providing this meal and please bless it in Jesus' Name," is sufficient. Only you know your motives- if you feel selfish, run to Jesus and ask that He remove selfishness and to turn your mind toward the blessed cross where He shed His blood for our selfishness.


----------



## Herald (Jan 23, 2011)

As a Baptist I'm distressed to learn that I haven't been wearing the approved uniform. I'll have to remedy that immediately.

Sent from my most excellent Android device.


----------



## jayce475 (Jan 23, 2011)

saintandsinner77 said:


> a short simply "Thank you Lord for providing this meal and please bless it in Jesus' Name," is sufficient.



Let's not swing to a mindset that we always ought to keep our prayers short. On matters like these, we are free. What's important about the prayer is the authenticity and a pure heart.



Zimon said:


> It goes so far that I even feel bad when talking about faith at all because I somehow have the impression that everything I say is soiled by my own selfish intentions and therefore blasphemy.



God can and will grant us pure hearts when we seek and find. We are commanded to testify of our faith, so the solution is not to stop talking about our faith, but relying and depending on God to sanctify us.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Jan 23, 2011)

You stated,

"Let's not swing to a mindset that we always ought to keep our prayers short. On matters like these, we are free. What's important about the prayer is the authenticity and a pure heart."


I never said we should always keep our prayers short, but it is true:
God is not impressed with long corporate prayers (Mt. 6:7). He does not hear us better if we pray longer.
Christ’s prayers in public were short. His model prayer was one of brevity (Mt. 6:9-13). Most prayers recorded in the Bible are also brief and to the point.

# "Short prayers sink deep. It is strength, not length." —C.H. Spurgeon
# "It is necessary to draw near to God, but it is not required of you to prolong your speech till everyone is longing to hear the word ‘Amen.’" —C.H. Spurgeon


----------



## Zimon (Feb 5, 2011)

What to think of plain cross-necklaces or Christian T-Shirts? I encountered some "Reformed Shirts" in the internet so I guess you are not against this kind of "proclamation"?


----------



## Andres (Feb 5, 2011)

Zimon said:


> What to think of plain cross-necklaces or Christian T-Shirts? I encountered some "Reformed Shirts" in the internet so I guess you are not against this kind of "proclamation"?



two problems with most Christian t-shirts:
1) they bear images that violate the 2nd commandment
2) they have stupid slogans/plays on words that trivialize some of the most important aspects of the Christian faith.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 5, 2011)

Herald said:


> As a Baptist I'm distressed to learn that I haven't been wearing the approved uniform. I'll have to remedy that immediately.
> 
> Sent from my most excellent Android device.


 
Bill, we have had a beard also, mostly for men.


----------

